# Video on facebook



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I posted a really good video clip to my facebook page today. Uploaded from my phone. As soon as the upload was done my phone dumped the video, I guess, because it no longer exists on my phone. Also, the video posted sideways on facebook. Is there any way to turn it? And how can I capture that video from facebook and save it on my computer? Is it possible? Oh--phone is a motorola droid x2 if that makes a difference.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Droids make a difference sometimes. Next time try holding the Droid the other way...landscape orientation.

Anyway, from what I know, you would have to download the video to a computer and use video editing software to rotate it and change the aspect ratio and then reupload it.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> Droids make a difference sometimes. Next time try holding the Droid the other way...landscape orientation. Yeah, that was a hard lesson. When I play it from facebook on my phone I can turn the phone to see it correctly
> 
> Anyway, from what I know, you would have to download the video to a computer and use video editing software to rotate it and change the aspect ratio and then reupload it. Is there any way to get it from facebook to my computer? I think I have tried just about everything my culinary brain can think of. I need a computer brain for this and I didn't get one of those with this food brain.


If I can't get it off facebook then I imagine none of my co-workers can either. The only reason I posted it was so everyone could go get it if they want to. It is video of an entire class of baking students all kneading dough at the same time. It's awesome. Would be a great commercial blip for the program.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Go to this site https://www.downfacebook.com/

And use the Facebook URL of your video...and the scripts on this site will download it for you. You need to have Java installed, you also need your privacy settings on the VIDEO you posted set to public. On the site I posted here, you have to follow their instructions on the URL (link) to your video. The link or URL to your video should be in the URL bar (the place where you type in website addresses), copy that, paste it in the search box on the downfacebook site and edit it according to their examples.

That site also gives you other options/ways to download your facebook video.

You can also download all of your facebook data in an archive, which will have everything in it-photos, videos, posts, etc.

Login to facebook, click the drop down arrow by the word Home in the upper right, select account settings.

This will open the General Account Settings, on there you should see a link that says "Download a copy of your Facebook data"

Then follow their instructions to request the download. They will send you an email when the archive is ready and you can retrieve it. Then you will have EVERYTHING you've put on there.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Another easy way, is if you have Firefox browser, download the add-on called Download Helper > click on the video > click on the download helper in the tool bar > and save it to your computer.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

PaulNKS said:


> Another easy way, is if you have Firefox browser, download the add-on called Download Helper > click on the video > click on the download helper in the tool bar > and save it to your computer.


That's what I use. Don't know what I'd do without it!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!! I'm off to get my video!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, I got it flipped so it is at least watchable now. Now to download it to my computer without screwing something up beyond simple repair!


----------

